# SCORE! Brand new 2006 Allez Jr for my 10 year old son!



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

This little Specialized Allez Junior has been hanging on the wall at my LBS forever. In fact they had two of them. The reason? They wouldn't budge from the $779.00 retail price... until yesterday. It got a little heated, but I bought it for a fair but still expensive $650 total. I love this bike! Everything about it is enthusiast level, only in a size that fits my kid. 

Initially I wasn't convinced that I should buy it because I figured my interest in it exceeded his. But we went to the Tour of California (last stage in Pasadena) which he loved, and he watched the majority of the TDF with me on my laptop! (We didn't have VS available). 

Any 10 year old that can sit through complicated European bike racing must have more than a passing interest!

So here it is....one of the coolest kids bikes I've ever seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

That's great, I know when I was that age I would have loved to had a true road bike. I always had a bike so I can't complain but I was on something else pretending.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Too cool.......That is great.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

I surprised Dave Hickey doesn't have one of those given the color.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kytyree said:


> I know when I was that age I would have loved to had a true road bike.


Me too! There was nothing like this little bike when I was 10. :cryin:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice!!!

My 12 year old is a bit jealous of the SPDs!


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

Nice bike! One question: when does he get his own garmin


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

wobblyRider said:


> Nice bike! One question: when does he get his own garmin


I'll just call out his speed to him for now...


----------

